# Urine Q for Males.



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Afternoon all,

Last week or so, I've experienced some unusualness with my urine whereby, it still feels like I have some left in my urethra.

I've been drinking much more water recently and haven't noticed any discolour or anything in my urine.

I'm experiencing little pain and I appear to be peeing as normal, however I'm not going to be doing the usual male thing of ignorance and will get it checked by my local GP.

I've read in various places it could be Kidney Stones and others a UTI.

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced something similar?

Cheers.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Does your Urethra burn when you pee?

Where is the pain?

Are the symptoms getting better/worse or the same?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Best get an appointment to see the doc.


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Latblaster, only very occasionally, nothing from what I can say out of the ordinary. The only pain I feel in the tube, but it's not excruciating to the point where I dread going to the toilet. It just feels like I have some urine left in the tube and that it feels like it will dribble out.

Symptoms have remained fairly consistent, but have gone a few more times that normal throughout the night.


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm going to book an appointment for ASAP as it is affecting me at work as I'm conscious about it and needed to pop to the loo everyone and then


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope they don't chop it off!!

You'll be ok.


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

I bloody hope not either!! Cheers mate. Will let you know what is said.


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Since writing this, my frequency in needing to go for a ****, has increased and I'm only having little amounts. Luckily I'm booked in for a Drs appt tomorrow morn, but I can't keep this up all night.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

NDW said:


> Since writing this, my frequency in needing to go for a ****, has increased and I'm only having little amounts. Luckily I'm booked in for a Drs appt tomorrow morn, but I can't keep this up all night.


sit near a bucket for the evening?

the doc should be able to help you tomorrow.


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Feel like I may have too, slight burning now as well so I'm just hoping it's something basic and nothing that will make me have to go to hospital blah blah blah


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

it could be anything... could turn out you've got the clap, but im no doctor.


----------



## Slave2Satan (May 15, 2014)

Would be interested to know what this is as I have had the exact same thing a few times before, although I ignored it and it went away after sleeping


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Slave2satan, will let you know what the gen is mate tomorrow. Hopefully just something minor that can be treated with Antibiotics.


----------



## Slave2Satan (May 15, 2014)

Thanks buddy


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Had my check up today and all came back negative, so she said it was more likely that I'd changed my water intake recently.


----------



## Slave2Satan (May 15, 2014)

Lmao! Well that's a random diagnosis ... Funny how the body can react sometimes!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Could be BPH. Get it checked out


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

NDW said:


> Had my check up today and all came back negative, so she said it was more likely that I'd changed my water intake recently.


I think she's most likely incorrect.

Did you give a Urine Sample?


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Yep, came out clear


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

There was no sugar, blood visible when she did a PH test


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Got the same problem myself, been to see the GP and found I didnt have a UI and my prostate was not enlarged, sent me off for more bloods because I had just had some done, waiting to see of there is anything there, though I have to talk to a nurse because my chol is 6? but didn't say what the conclusion of the other blood test I had!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Try taking some saw palmetto it should improve things.


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

NDW said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Last week or so, I've experienced some unusualness with my urine whereby, it still feels like I have some left in my urethra.
> 
> ...


Not wanting to get to personal mate, but does this pain/sensation happen around or after sex. Or even around the same time you've knocked one out yourself? It could be something totally normal and benign if it does.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Been barebacking lately?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I had this when I was taking Anavar. A real nuisance it was even had to get up in the night to go for a pi55! I concluded something about Var irritates the prostate but who knows. Cleared up a few weeks after I stopped taking it though.


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

freddee said:


> Got the same problem myself, been to see the GP and found I didnt have a UI and my prostate was not enlarged, sent me off for more bloods because I had just had some done, waiting to see of there is anything there, though I have to talk to a nurse because my chol is 6? but didn't say what the conclusion of the other blood test I had!


Would be interesting to hear of your blood results mate.

The GP did say if I find it worsens etc, then I should consider going for a Prostate check. Wish she'd just done one today tbh, put my mind at rest.

Has your problem stopped then or is it still continuing?


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm willing to bet its nothing, just one of those things men get as they get older.

It can happen when either the prostate gets swollen and puts pressure on the bladder, or more commonly the tubes get annoyed by left over fluids from the testes/prostate. It's got a different PH to urine and makes you want to keep taking a **** with a stinging sensation to try and clear it out. One of the problems when you've got quite complicated plumbing down there and only one tube to **** and jizz out of.

Bottom line, stop ****ing/shagging for a bit and if it does happen take a hot bath, if it sorts it out that's your problem.


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Will see what happens, still getting the urges this afternoon, but fighting back to see if I can strengthen the bladder. Watch this space


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

NDW said:


> Would be interesting to hear of your blood results mate.
> 
> The GP did say if I find it worsens etc, then I should consider going for a Prostate check. Wish she'd just done one today tbh, put my mind at rest.
> 
> Has your problem stopped then or is it still continuing?


No it is still on going, might be a tad better? its a slight pain when urinating not having the feeling I have emptied my bladder going again soon after, going and then waiting to pee, if you are on aas then it could be that? you should have got her to check it, be embarrassed and alive!!


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

I should have but she reassured me that it probably wouldn't have been then


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If you are on a cycle or have been you might just get benign enlargement of your prostate but it could be UI, my girlfriend gets thrush a lot and I have caught it of her before now, but it isn't that this time, I want to know what this other check is all about, I could not have sex or do any hard physical exercises for 48 hours before the bloods were taken??


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

I should have probably added I'm 22 as well. Not that it probably should make much of a difference but ill prob book another appt to see another Dr next week for the old finger up bum check


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

well if the rumours are true and you a spent last weekend with mucky marie get yourself down to the clinic matey.


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

****, how'd you know


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had the problem of excess urine in the urethra since about 20 years old.

True story. Oh and the first illness I'll get when I take antibiotics is thrush, so I reckon it's all related.


----------

